# Photograhpy magazine subscription?



## Slim V5 (Mar 29, 2007)

As above, my brother is getting into photograhpy, and as it's christmas I'm thinking of getting him a subscription to a magazine.

What mags do you get on a regular basis, or would you reccommend for someone new to photography?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

http://hotukdeals.com/item/296575/3-issues-of-digital-slr-photography/


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

If you are looking at getting a whole years subscription I recommend you go to a newsagents and check some out. They often have offers inside such as take out a subscription and get a free tripod or bag etc. If you find a deal with a good freebe that he would find useful it can be quite a bargain.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Personally I'd go for Practical Photography. It's just not as good as it was a few years back, still a very good read though


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Practical Photography or Photography Monthly are the ones I look at these days. A lot of the others are a bit lightweight really, and a lot of the mags are given over to what is on the free DVD that accompanies each issue, usually Photoshop orientated, good if that's your thing, but if not then they are a bit underwhelming.


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

I usually get a couple of mags a month, I go into the news agents and look whats in each one. I will get whatever is most appropriate, i.e. if I want to learn something specific or read a certain review il get the one with it in. I try not to get one with something in it that I already know. So I dont end up with 50 mags on landscapes.

If I had to get a subscription it would probably be practical photography!:thumb:


----------



## g3rey (May 3, 2008)

I get Digital Photo after trying many, it covers photography and digital darkroom techniques. You get a cd with teh mag with good tutorials to follow. I notice at the momment the subscription comes with a free reflector, one the 5-1 jobbies. hth


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

If he has a canon slr I recommend photoplus canon edition.
Practical photography is good and i like digtal photo as well.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I subscribe to DCM: http://www.dcmag.co.uk/

Some nice features, reviews and tips.

Gary


----------

